# Resignation as Moderator



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

All,

I am resigning as moderator of this forum, though will remain a member if Scott permits.

A member send me a PM. I copied part of the message to Scott as it was important to him. Unfortunately I was careless in masking the identity of the member. Scott has contacted that member directly.

To that member I apologize here for the breach of confidence.

Scott you have proven that you are not fit to be administrator. I choose to remain a member because the forum is bigger than you. I hope you recognise this and do the decent thing


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Dave, I am sorry to hear this. You didn't ask me not to contact this member who had an issue with me. I contacted him in an attempt to explain why i deleted the commercial posting in question. You are more than welcome to stay on as a member as you are a valuable one and I hope that you may reconsider your resignation. I can assure the member in question that you didn't advise me of his name, I worked it out for myself. I still think the correct procedure he should have followed was to contact me if he had an issue with me rather than go behind my back.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

I have been a member of this forum for only a short time and have found it both informative and entertaining. I've enjoyed reading post from both of you and regard your inputs as valuable. I would hate to see this forum disintergrate and second Scotts request for Peril to reconsider his resignation.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Like Abercornmick, i am only fairley new to this forum , but really enjoy the input from both you guys, in any group involved in a sport there are always misunderstandings, especially when we all depend on the printed word things happen without any ill intent , and its very easy for one or both parties to get upset, if it were by word of mouth , in most cases these difficulties are overcome by perhaps a simple smile or voice inflection, on a forum we cant really do this, so guys what i am saying is that you are both good intelligent people with a common link of fishing and padeling, and i would from MY point of view like to see this matter finished and Dave continue to function in the capacity you were formally enjoying, and doing from my point of view so efficiently


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Ditto----life's to short.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Hang in there Peril: S..t Happens! And, as JD says life is to short to sweat the small bits.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dave it is disappointing to see you feel the need to resign as mod as at all times you have displayed a fairness to all and tolerances to match


> A member send me a PM. I copied part of the message to Scott as it was important to him. Unfortunately I was careless in masking the identity of the member. Scott has contacted that member directly.
> 
> To that member I apologize here for the breach of confidence.


 I am sure the member would not have doubted your integrity at any stage.

In regard to the action Scott took I feel it reasonable to reply to the member, and to express a point of view he wished to convey and accept his comments as genuine



> You didn't ask me not to contact this member who had an issue with me. I contacted him in an attempt to explain why i deleted the commercial posting in question. I can assure the member in question that you didn't advise me of his name, I worked it out for myself.


The continuance of the friendly nature of the forum is vital, and I hope if the issues cannot be resolved to the satisfaction of the members involved we can it put it down to a hiccup that can happen when when we all share a common passion for kayak fishing.


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Remember we are all human ...

Please stay :!:


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

"Don't sweat the petty bits, and don't pet the sweaty bits!"

Dave, as a long-time forum member I'll add my voice to the chorus. Hang on in there.

I could add a diatribe about appropriate and inappropriate posts, the limitations of the electronic word as a means of communication, the answer the the question about life, the universe and everything (it's still "42" by the way)..., but it's too late. I'm going to bed! Goodnight!


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Dave
You are truly valuable to this forum. I would hate to see you resign due to a single event. Please take a couple of days to reconsider. I'm sure that you can work out the differences and continue your terrific work. This forum is an oasis of sorts. AKFF is noticeably more civilized than most forums that I've seen out there. This is due to the character of the members and the tremendous efforts of the moderators. You have done an excellent job in keeping things friendly and professional. Please keep that in mind as you consider your decision. Try to work this out.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

You have my support Peril. I think you should stay


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:lol:

I was gonna say something witty and intelligent and meaningful and reassuring and professional and positive.

Something that would enhance the views above, that we do care for you both and at times you both give us all the sh*ts  but deep down we love you cause your both an intrical part of this forum and we need your experience to keep this forum on the level that it is and that the rest of us sit back and at times take for granted. We need you for the extra effort that you put in and wonderful job that you both do.

 Sadly I just cant find the right words 

Be cool guy's sh*t happens.

      fishing Russ


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Everone makes mistakes.....trouble with e-media, is a touch of the key and its gone, and thats it. No ill intended

I hope that there is latitude for all to be as it was, with perhaps no more than a nick in the learning curve

Cheers Andybear


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Hang in there Dave.

Maybe you and Scott should have another chat in the light of a new day.

I'll send a slab of beer to the guy who picks up the phone first.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Billybob,
I had the phone in my hand as I was reading your post does that mean I can have the beer?

As I'm only a relatively new member here my opinion probably doesn't carry as much weight as the long termers on here but I'd suggest both of you lads are a bit too close to the problem, making it seem a lot bigger than it really is. From where I'm sitting it doesn't look like much at all. Maybe you need to take a couple of steps back from it and get it in perspective.

Failing this get together over Billybob's beer, drink half the slab, take a couple of swings at each other if that will make you feel better. Then take a breather, order a pizza, finish the slab off and get on with being mates again. It's a bloody good site and something that everyone involved with can be proud of, it would be a shame to see it degenerate into something like this.
http://www.network54.com/Forum/206961/

Of course we could all just get together, blame Troppo for the mess and forget it ever happened. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Peril,
I concur with the views above that you should stay on, you do a great job, certainly appreciated my this, and I suspect most members.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Dave
You shouldn't be standing down because of this. Clearly the member had an issue and felt appropriate that it go through a moderator. You brought it to Scotts attention because you felt compelled to act, but by your own admission, may have unwittingly revealed the identity of the member. I can say for myself, and its clear others in this community feel the same, you're far too valuable to lose over something like this. The fact that you feel you need to resign says a lot about your character and integrity. If it came to this...you have my vote.
Philip


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

shayned said:


> Billybob,
> I had the phone in my hand as I was reading your post does that mean I can have the beer?
> 
> As I'm only a relatively new member here my opinion probably doesn't carry as much weight as the long termers on here but I'd suggest both of you lads are a bit too close to the problem, making it seem a lot bigger than it really is. From where I'm sitting it doesn't look like much at all. Maybe you need to take a couple of steps back from it and get it in perspective.
> ...


 :evil: Bloody Troppo I knew it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

 fishing Russ


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

shayned said:


> Of course we could all just get together, blame Troppo for the mess and forget it ever happened. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I agree! The best thing in these situations, as all politicians know, is to find an enemy outside the camp, band together and mercilessly attack that enemy. It increases team spirit and cohesiveness, it allows inter-team conflict to be put aside while the task of defeating the opposing foe takes priority.

It is a fantastic strategy at this point in the forum's life. Shayned, you are a genius.

Now, all I need to know is, who is it we are blaming? Don't have me glasses on so the words are fuzzy but looks like "Bhoppo"? Never seen that name on the forum so must be some idiot on another forum!!! Who'd have a name like that. That dude's a real pain.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Concur with the above Dave - I think you add way too much to the forum at both the visible frontend, and the invisible backend, to loose.

If you're worried that members aren't confident in you, I reckon the responses above should put paid to that. As you mention, the forum is bigger than any one person, but one person can certainly make a big difference to the feel of the community and a lot of us would appreciate you sticking around as a moderator.

Red.


----------



## Freak (Mar 25, 2006)

i want to hear from the member who's identity was not masked. Whats your say on it mate?


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

don't know what is going on but Dave you have been fair with me and that member should come out and identify he self


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Not sure if thats the right thing guys - 
There's seems to be other issues going on here in the background and the members involved should be left to sort out their differences.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Guys, my resignation has nothing to do with the other member, so that member's identity is irrelevant. It is about the administration of the forum, and principally about trust.

Thanks for all you kind words. I will still be an active member.

I'd lock this topic if I could


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

You did a good job keeping advertisements out of the threads Peril and whoever else has been responsible for this. I remember reading the Fort Lauderdale US kayakfishing site (?) a few year back, they were discussing this topic.

l guess there will always be political, contentious and greyed areas of a commercial nature billed- not that l have read any :!: 8)

Could be a tough job. Hope the forum keeps its integrity.

Perhaps Troppo could get the job done instead of being a scapegoat :!:

GJ


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

From an outsiders perspective, the mods here at AKFF are fairly transperant and I think that is a very good thing. That I'm yet to witness a heated dispute within this site (until today, but then, even kayak fishoes are human) speaks volumes.

Not that it's a yardstick any site would want to be measured by, but by comparison, the Fishnet mods do a bloody awful job. They allow themselves to get entangled in forum disputes, delete threads without any explanation and treat members like underlings. That doesn;t seem to happen here so despite what may be going on the background, it still looks rosy in the foreground.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Hang in there Peril,We appreciat all the good work you do on the forum


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Peril
You have done a fine job. You have my support.

Chris


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Nothing to do with this topic. But one reason I dislike clubs etc is all the politics. It just seems to happen the more involved you become. But someone has to stand up and do the bits and pieces.


----------

